# January Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in posting this (although to my defence I did post these dates in the December thread, page 9).

January 14th 
February 18th 
March 17th

I hope that these are OK for the majority of you. Same place - same time.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Graham, I thought I'd seen the dates but Clive has obviously let us all down by failing to add them to the events posting Â ;D :-*

Will try to make itÂ :-/

Norrman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No m8, my fault. I should have emailed him with the dates but just forgot with everything happening.

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will try for 14th guys.... but after the New Year meet and the 4:30am return.... and plans to do the Peaks run in Feb... next week might be one meet too far


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I shall have to miss this Kneesup at Kneesworth due to some unfinished business in the FA Cup, sorry Graham & co. Have a good night Â [smiley=cheers.gif]

â€˜wasâ€™ Looks like you're cruising down on your own mate Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Col


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It's the end of Kneesworth meets for me. From next week, I am working away during the week in Winchester. Have fun chaps...


----------



## aman (Nov 12, 2002)

Graham,

Please could you IM me the details for this Kneesworth meet? I am yet to attend a meet, and I happend to be working in Stevenage on Jan 14th, which is only 20 miles or so from Cambridgeshire. Please let me know times, place, and anything else I may need to be aware of! Thanks.

Aman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> It's the end of Kneesworth meets for me. From next week, I am working away during the week in Winchester. Have fun chaps...


Paul, glad that you managed to get that job but sad that you won't be able to make the Kneesworth meets any more. I'm thinking about organising a 'Special' weekend meet maybe for a Sunday lunchtime depending on interest, would you be up for that? I will do a seperate post just to see how it goes.

Aman, have a look here:

Map here: Â 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 44659&z=5&Â sv=534653,244659&st=4&tl=Grid+Location+534653,244659&mapp=newmap.srf&sea Â rchp=newsearch.srf

We start at about 7.00pm. Hope to see you there although looking at the inital response to this, it seems that it will be a very light turnout so far 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> It's the end of Kneesworth meets for me. From next week, I am working away during the week in Winchester. Have fun chaps...


  - glad the jobs sorted
 - you won't be there in future.

Can I have another volunteer that I can take the mickey out of please? 

I'll be there (and Kate dependant on her well being - she's ok now but that soon changes with her :)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

This is quite local to me, can I come pleeease ? 

I did the london bit, managed to keep up with most of you guys and I even managed to curb my wheel , which is being sorted on the 30th


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Of course you can come spilmah, you will be most welcome and I look forward to meeting you.

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

See you there 8)

SBJ


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

THANK U!!!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Due to work looks like i'm gonna miss the meet, again :-/

Hopefully get back to Kneesworth some time soon.

Have fun

E


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I need to qualify my "I'll be there" comment.

I hope to be but I have some friends who have some personal things going on which may mean I suddenly can't show.

I'm only posting this as I don't want to let anyone down who is making a special trip for vag-com etc.

p.s. *pgtt* - please note the above. :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I need to qualify my "I'll be there" comment.
> 
> I hope to be but I have some friends who have some personal things going on which may mean I suddenly can't show.
> 
> ...


Im not sure if i can make it yet, depends on work :-/
I'll see you on the 7th anyway
Cheers


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

its not looking very good for me either, work stuff

Im sorry to let the side down


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It looks like after a mamoth turnout for December that the January meet is going to be very light indeed.

Maybe cancel this one and start the year off on February 18th.

What are your thoughts?

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So far :
Confirmed
Love iTT
Spilmah
SBJ
Possible
NormStrm
IrvingTT
Aman
pgTT
scoTTy & Kate

As I'm not a definate it's obviously not for me to suggest a cancellation but it may make sense. :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there (assuming you decide to go ahead).


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

It won't be the same without a pub carpark full of TT's. Maybe it should be cancelled? Better to have a proper turn out in Feb.

SBJ


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Not really the spirit given we've got a Kneesworth newbie wanting to come along.

It'll just be like the early years.... 

If only have the maybes turn up, we'll have 6, which is ok.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Just to let you know I won't be able to attend tomorrow. Sorry to all Â  Especially as scoTTy was after someone to take the mickey out of, us Amulet owners need to look after each other Â 

Trouble is dog training is starting again tomorrow and I need to be taken by Ashley 

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it on or off tonight? Just that I don't want to drive 140 miles to find no one there!

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Simon, I can't see many more than 3 or 4 turning up tonight, looks like me, Clive, spilmah and you (if you turn up). There are a few other who may come. To cap it off its snowing and laying at the moment where I live so its not looking that good 

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Ooops, forgot about this...

Anyhow, can't make it (for a change!) tonight as I'm off to the (Huntingdon) premiere of Runaway Jury.

Seems like the snow is moving south Graham, it's just started outside Cambridge, but not settling - yet.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> To cap it off its snowing and laying at the moment where I live so its not looking that good


  Think I might pass this evening. Don't fancy driving in snow, well not in this country 

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK then, I can't say its off because its not up to me but it doesn't seem worth it now. 

I'll maybe see you chaps on the 18th February.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, unless you call me to tell me it's not on tonight, or we're all snowed in, I'll be there...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It seems destined not to happen and now him up above is playing his cards with the weather. Perhaps we'll find out tomorrow that the pub was hit by a plane and that there was devine intervention to save some TTs from being squished.

I hope not as I quite like that pub.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The snow has stopped and has now cleared (still on the grass though but I don't usually drive on the grass ;D).

As I said in my post above, I don't feel I can say its on or off tonight - who the hell am I to say that - if you guys want to turn up tonight then fine.

I have decided not to.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, just got in from work, observed the melting snow and was rearing to go, but it looks like of the "confirmed", only Spilmah is still going!

Looks like it's off then! Hopefully Spilmah won't be turning up as she'll be disappointed if she does!

See you all next time.

Cheers, Clive


----------

